# skinny/average girl + big guy = more accepted?



## StarMoon (Mar 8, 2009)

I hear this often that big guy + "fit girl" are more accepted, is this true for your experience?


----------



## The Orange Mage (Mar 8, 2009)

I've not experience the other side, but I'm almost 100% sure that FFAs have it very very easy compared to male FAs. Lucky them! (Plus a FFA/BHM couple is one of the cutest things ever)


----------



## StarMoon (Mar 8, 2009)

You see thats what I am not sure about. While TV land is often cited as showing FFA's are more accepted but one thing I notice usually thats only in comedies and usually the guy is a foil for his lady. In my experience bbws + skinny guys are more accepted and honestly I had (some and of course not all) bbw's say being with a big guy is like saying "you couldn't do any better", however this is only my experience.


----------



## WillSpark (Mar 8, 2009)

I think it depends on which side gets more flack for dating the other.

"Does a skinny dude get more flack from his bros for dating a fat chick?"

or

"Does a skinny chick get more flack from her girls for dating a fat guy?"

I think it all depends. If it's the girls who are "popular" then they would get bitched at for all time, however, if it's the "sensitive" girl type, her friends might just think it's "so sweet" that she's dating him. And then there are the FFAs around here, who jsut don't give a damn what others say.

Meanwhile, guys tend to get it almost no matter what social circle they're in, and by girls who think they could do much better.

And when BBWs date BHMs it is as was said above, that they "just couldn't do any better."

Then again, it's not like I have much relationship experience.


----------



## StarMoon (Mar 8, 2009)

WillSpark said:


> I think it depends on which side gets more flack for dating the other.
> 
> "Does a skinny dude get more flack from his bros for dating a fat chick?"
> 
> ...



But when any bbw s dating a bhm is saying "just couldn't do any better" after any anger recedes, I am actually thankful. If any person care's so much what people think or don't think then the that person is not worth being with.


----------



## escapist (Mar 8, 2009)

All I can say is I love my FFA no matter what her size and I don't think anybody would dare give her crap about it in front of me.


----------



## Carl1h (Mar 8, 2009)

I don't really think that fat man/skinny woman couples do have it easier or are more accepted. In my experience, when I am out with a skinny or average woman people assume that she is doing me some sort of favor or that she could get away with anything because I am assumed to be so grateful to her for being with me. It works for FFAs the same way that FAs have people assume that they go with BBWs because the BBWs must be grateful or easy. Conversely when I am out with bigger women people assume that we have a lot in common, not so much that we are settling for each but more that we were made for each other, together on the undesirable end of the dating scale as it were. But for whatever good or bad reason, people seem to accept us being together much easier and are less likely to interfere.

That being said, I don't choose to date or not date someone based on what other people might do or say... I choose them by how much damage they can do at a buffet.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Mar 8, 2009)

I dunno about it being more accepted... 
Even from the FA community: us FFA's get shit for liking fat men. Because only women can be fat, right? But that's those thin FA's who think that all women should be fat and all men should be thin. Lame.

But, back to the topic, I don't think FFA/BHM couples get any more or any less shit than BBW/FA couples do from others. I know that when I'm out with Chris, people look at us and assume either, 1. Chris is rich or 2. there is something wrong with me. People always stare, but that's a hunch as to why. At least, what Chris and I have pondered about.

I have an idea of why people stare, but it'd be interesting to actually know what's going on in their heads. Like what they are _really_ thinking, other than what Chris & I think they are thinking. xP

And I'm rambling.


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 8, 2009)

Yes. Haha.


No brainer.


----------



## Tracii (Mar 8, 2009)

I was skinny in HS and dated fat guys most of the time and did catch hell from my GF's.
They called them "pity"dates I told them I like fat guys they can bury the bone deeper than a skinny guy.Oh God I'm nasty!!LOL.


----------



## topher38 (Mar 8, 2009)

I don't think any combo of a fat person dating average size person is more accepted. Fat folks are the lepers and if you date one you are nuts. unless they have money then you are a Gold digger.. just pisses me off


----------



## Lavasse (Mar 8, 2009)

StarMoon said:


> I hear this often that big guy + "fit girl" are more accepted, is this true for your experience?



As soon as I find a fit/small/skinny girl to date I'll tell you.


----------



## StarMoon (Mar 8, 2009)

topher38 said:


> I don't think any combo of a fat person dating average size person is more accepted. Fat folks are the lepers and if you date one you are nuts. unless they have money then you are a Gold digger.. just pisses me off



Know what you mean.....http://null.perl-hackers.net/archives/fatandrich.jpg


----------



## ClockworkOrange (Mar 9, 2009)

It actually feels, from experience, that BBW's are slightly more accepted than BHM's. I mean obv if you're a chubby girl wearing a skirt up to your waist and a sports bra 100 sizes too small you'll get random lolz from people but I don't know, it seems like being a BHM is a thin (haha, jokes) spot to be in when it comes to general public opinion and demeanor. Of course I may just be some agoraphobic anti-social hermit. Maybe it's a mix of both. 

I'm a pretty big dude, but I've never really dated a stick-figure girl. Let's face it, whichever way the scales tip, we are in a society that's about as deep as a kiddie pool.


----------



## likeitmatters (Mar 9, 2009)

I don't really think that fat man/skinny woman couples do have it easier or are more accepted. In my experience, when I am out with a skinny or average woman people assume that she is doing me some sort of favor or that she could get away with anything because I am assumed to be so grateful to her for being with me. It works for FFAs the same way that FAs have people assume that they go with BBWs because the BBWs must be grateful or easy. Conversely when I am out with bigger women people assume that we have a lot in common, not so much that we are settling for each but more that we were made for each other, together on the undesirable end of the dating scale as it were. But for whatever good or bad reason, people seem to accept us being together much easier and are less likely to interfere.


you ever see the professional football players and their wives? by very defination they are bhm or fat men with skinny wives and yes I know they have muscle but they are fat also or even power liftrs with their skinny wives.

:bow:


----------



## Melian (Mar 9, 2009)

Personally, I find it exceptionally easy to date fat men (once you have them....GETTING them is the difficult part). No one says shit about it.

That being said, I've also been told that I look like I might kill you....so that probably helps.


----------



## StarMoon (Mar 9, 2009)

Melian said:


> Personally, I find it exceptionally easy to date fat men (once you have them....GETTING them is the difficult part). No one says shit about it.
> 
> That being said, I've also been told that I look like I might kill you....so that probably helps.



I am guessing the hard part is convincing bigger guys like myself that firstly you actually like big guys and secondly your not trying to "play" us


----------



## StarMoon (Mar 9, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> Yes. Haha.
> 
> 
> No brainer.



No brainer? What do you mean No brainer? care to elaborate?


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 9, 2009)

StarMoon said:


> No brainer? What do you mean No brainer? care to elaborate?




Yes, society has less of a problem with a big guy + an average to thin girl IN MY OPINION.

It's acceptable where I am. No one blinks twice.


----------



## Hole (Mar 9, 2009)

I got shit for it. Looks and comments. He's after sex and I'm after his money. Whatever.My friends wouldn't dare say anything though even though they might be thinking it.


I think it depends. Not a yes or no answer.


----------



## Melian (Mar 9, 2009)

StarMoon said:


> I am guessing the hard part is convincing bigger guys like myself that firstly you actually like big guys and secondly your not trying to "play" us



Not quite...again, this is just personal experience, but I always used to feel like the hot fat guys weren't paying attention, or something. I mean, if there was a room full of skinny guys and I'd accidentally sound like I was interested in one of them, he'd be asking me out in 5 minutes. The fat guys...not so much. I'd even go as far as to say they would rather I didn't exist, for the most part. 

And the ones I actually dated...I had to basically throw myself at them. I'm willing to do that occasionally, but would prefer to be more subtle, you know?

/aside


----------



## escapist (Mar 9, 2009)

StarMoon said:


> I am guessing the hard part is convincing bigger guys like myself that firstly you actually like big guys and secondly your not trying to "play" us



Not really that hard, one of the FFA's I went out with was a stripper here in Vegas. It took me only a few minutes to realize she was really into big guys. After we got to know each other I found out she had a history of dating big German guys like me.

Not to mention if you make them feel comfortable with liking you, they tend to go strait for the belly and ass. Women who aren't into that don't tend to take it that far if they aren't serious. I find this can happen anywhere within an hour or 2. I'll admit 1 did shock me though, cause she didn't touch me at all until I went to leave I gave her ha hug turned around and she did a double handed ass grab as I went out the door lol. I love it when the little tiny ones get aggressive like that lol they are so cute.



Melian said:


> Not quite...again, this is just personal experience, but I always used to feel like the hot fat guys weren't paying attention, or something. I mean, if there was a room full of skinny guys and I'd accidentally sound like I was interested in one of them, he'd be asking me out in 5 minutes. The fat guys...not so much. I'd even go as far as to say they would rather I didn't exist, for the most part.
> 
> And the ones I actually dated...I had to basically throw myself at them. I'm willing to do that occasionally, but would prefer to be more subtle, you know?
> 
> /aside



I'm with you on this Melain, I don't think most big guys are paying attention. I had to teach myself to see it. Its only cause I have had experience with quite a few FFA's now that I can even see it at all. I was telling a friend of mine I almost have a radar for it now. I just scan the area for small women just staring at me when I'm out and about. The test is to see how they react to me, if they jump in my arms in the first few minutes its on!

Example I met these girls about 1 hour before this picture:






I later found out from a friend about a history of "Chubby Chasing" and Feeding, heheh lucky me


----------



## Starling (Mar 9, 2009)

In my experience, the friends of mine who give me crap about hanging out with fat guys all the time are also the ones who use 'you look aneorexic' as a compliment. So it's generally not that hard to tune them out.


----------



## rabbitislove (Mar 9, 2009)

Although I have gotten flack when I date larger to SSBHMs over the Seth Rogen sized BHMs - I feel that a thinner man gets more flack. We live in a culture bombarded by diet ads, and advertizments portraying emaciated white women as the ideal of beauty. Women who dont live up to this (fat, women of color, ethnic women, ect) are constantly criticized. Beauty standards keep women in line in society. Therefore, a guy will constantly be criticized by his "bros" because they feel its right to tease him and torment him for not socially facilitating.


----------



## Canonista (Mar 9, 2009)

I never, ever saw a skinny girl with a big guy until well into my adult life. 

Skinny guys with big women have always been the norm around here.


----------



## Lavasse (Mar 9, 2009)

Melian said:


> Not quite...again, this is just personal experience, but I always used to feel like the hot fat guys weren't paying attention, or something. I mean, if there was a room full of skinny guys and I'd accidentally sound like I was interested in one of them, he'd be asking me out in 5 minutes. The fat guys...not so much. I'd even go as far as to say they would rather I didn't exist, for the most part.
> 
> *And the ones I actually dated...I had to basically throw myself at them.* I'm willing to do that occasionally, but would prefer to be more subtle, you know?
> 
> /aside



Ladies, Im probably only speaking for myself, but please throw yourselves at me if you're interested. I'm tired of misconstruing signals, cause you flirt with everyone or you're just being friendly lol. Make it easy for me lol.

/end rant


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 9, 2009)

I find it interesting how this translates to different areas of people's country's etc. 

Vancouver is VERY health conscious and women are scrutinized. I think it's the Yoga capital of the world as well. It seems like people are more easy going in the Southern US. Is that true?


----------



## WillSpark (Mar 10, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> I find it interesting how this translates to different areas of people's country's etc.
> 
> Vancouver is VERY health conscious and women are scrutinized. I think it's the Yoga capital of the world as well. It seems like people are more easy going in the Southern US. Is that true?



Well, as far as I know, it isn't that big of a deal here in the mdiwest to see a small girl with a fairly chubby guy. I see it all the time around the school. Meanwhile, though, you've got mostly typical "hot guys" with "hot girls" however, there appears to be some sort of leniency around here, as many of the girls are pretty "fluffy" by sociological standards. Then again, my area is full of personality, and I think it overpowers body image.


----------



## JiminOR (Mar 10, 2009)

escapist said:


> I'm with you on this Melain, I don't think most big guys are paying attention. I had to teach myself to see it. Its only cause I have had experience with quite a few FFA's now that I can even see it at all. I was telling a friend of mine I almost have a radar for it now. I just scan the area for small women just staring at me when I'm out and about. The test is to see how they react to me, if they jump in my arms in the first few minutes its on!


 
Yeah, most big guys aren't paying attention. When it comes to being fat, we all get the same message that the women get early on, nobody likes fat people. Yeah, you might be able to get a woman interested in you, but they're not really going to be physically attracted to you. If you do get in a relationship, it will be despite your size, and because you either have an awesome personality or a fat wallet. Or they couldn't do any better than you. If you want a woman to be attracted to your body, then you have to range from huge muscleman with a six pack to a guy who could probably stand to lose maybe 20 pounds. If you don't fit in between those 2 somewhere, you're shit out of luck as far as women being physically attracted to you. That's the message I received anyway.

Before I found this site, the concept that there were women out there who preferred a bigger guy was a totally alien concept to me, and it was hard for me to accept at first. But now that I've been here for a while, I've learned that not all women are going to be physically repulsed by me. I've also developed a pretty good radar, and can spot an FFA pretty easily. I probably could have before, but it would have been like asking me to see a pink leprechaun, it doesn't even exist, why bother looking?

So yeah, I notice women checking me out now. Some of them even hit on me, and it's a real confidence booster, which just leads to even more women checking me out and hitting on me. 

I can totally see where those guys were coming from, because not long ago I was one of them. But now I know the secret, and it's a shame that more of my fellow bhms aren't clued in.

As far as the original topic goes, I don't know whether big guy with skinny girl is more acceptable. Sure, you see it on tv, but the big guy is usually just a lovable dumb ass henpecked doofus loser who's wife tolerates him and his crazy shenanigans. There's a lot of people out there who don't like fat folk of either gender, and the only acceptable pairing in their eyes if fat guy/fat girl. Skinny people dating fat people is just icky to a lot of people, and they look down on it. 

It might be more acceptable in the way that an old man dating a young girl is more socially acceptable than the reverse. A lot of people are still gonna be skeeved out by it.


----------



## Carl1h (Mar 10, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> I find it interesting how this translates to different areas of people's country's etc.
> 
> Vancouver is VERY health conscious and women are scrutinized. I think it's the Yoga capital of the world as well. It seems like people are more easy going in the Southern US. Is that true?



I've often felt that the Health Conscious Yoga Woman is the natural enemy of the Fat Man.

Not meaning any personal slight to any of you yoga FFAs but I can't think of any place I would feel more unwelcome and uncomfortable than a yoga studio.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Mar 10, 2009)

I don't know where the hell this idea came from but whenever I've polled any friends they wonder why i'm not with a fat girl, since I am fat myself. It's basically that antiquated notion that you should be with your 'people'.


----------



## escapist (Mar 10, 2009)

> TheMildlyStrangeone - "It's basically that antiquated notion that you should be with your 'people'. "


Funny you should say that cause I was out with my FFA girlfriend tonight and we both totaly felt the guy who looked at us funny did it over RACE! I'm a big white dude and she a little mixed chick (rarrrr I love her hheheh). So antiquated or not it still happens.

As to Size, I'm not totally sure, I've had average FFA's and I've had Super-Hot 9/10 and they tend to get me the "How did you get her Asshole" looks. No I don't have a lot of money, yes I will admit I have personality in spades. I played to my strengths and learned how to develop what it takes. *JiminOR* I'm not sure how much it matters if they are totally into me cause I'm fat or not. I admit its fun, and sometimes different. All relationships have there issues. Nobody is cookie cutter perfect for everybody, my personal feelings is you just learn to accept people for how they are if you feel you have that much working for you....right now I dig very much my girl is an FFA, but only cause I know she is into me for so many more reasons than just being big.


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 10, 2009)

escapist said:


> Funny you should say that cause I was out with my FFA girlfriend tonight and we both totaly felt the guy who looked at us funny did it over RACE! I'm a big white dude and she a little mixed chick (rarrrr I love her hheheh). So antiquated or not it still happens.
> 
> .




Corporate America is not ready for Oregon bred super white boys and Vegas natives to be together


----------



## escapist (Mar 10, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> Corporate America is not ready for Oregon bred super white boys and Vegas natives to be together



I guess in ways it was funny, business dude kind of shocked like he wasn't even sure if he was seeing what he saw. "Wow, that's not right, and did I forget to send that memo about the TPS Reports?"


----------



## rabbitislove (Mar 10, 2009)

Carl1h said:


> I've often felt that the Health Conscious Yoga Woman is the natural enemy of the Fat Man.
> 
> Not meaning any personal slight to any of you yoga FFAs but I can't think of any place I would feel more unwelcome and uncomfortable than a yoga studio.




A yoga studio is the worst place to meet BHMs. Im a yoga enthusiast, and hopefully will become a teacher one day, but I know that I have little chance of meeting someone Im into physically.


----------



## warwagon86 (Mar 10, 2009)

i dont think it happens so much here - i mean in the UK and Ireland - you find everyone here is very much into looks and what not.

I have lots of female friends but none of them would ever say wow hes cute or wow hes sexy because im a big guy. Im the ype of BHM who plays sport and i love to enjoy myself.

Im big but im got some muscles but to girls here (correct me if im worng sorry but this is my own experience) they dont seem to care and dont have the time of day for you.

Maybe i have not experienced the world yet but i dont think that that rule applie here in the UK


----------



## escapist (Mar 10, 2009)

warwagon86 said:


> i dont think it happens so much here - i mean in the UK and Ireland - you find everyone here is very much into looks and what not.
> 
> I have lots of female friends but none of them would ever say wow hes cute or wow hes sexy because im a big guy. Im the ype of BHM who plays sport and i love to enjoy myself.
> 
> ...



Man I'm in Vegas, I meet women from all sorts of Ethnic Backgrounds from all over the world, I've had plenty of women from the UK totally into me. Once again I've been called out on this already so no I don't rely on looks, for most women that is not the highest priority when it comes to attraction. Even on this board there are women who are totally into BHM but not with them. They are still totally into there husband/boyfriends and whatnot even though they are physically attracted to BHM's. This should give you a clue that attraction isn't just about looks, and its not the most important thing, its just nice when you have it.


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Mar 10, 2009)

back to the original thread, yes plenty of larger guys with slimmer ladies here in the uk - must be the beer we brew here  there is currently a 13 stone difference between me and the current other half and i and she are hoping it will get much bigger.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Mar 10, 2009)

In my own experience, I have gotten more crap from family members because I like bigger guys than cousins in my family that date bigger women.

What I've heard most (and it seems to have been more prevalent when I was thiner) is either 1) I'm a pretty girl and could do better 2) I must have self esteem issues (overheard by me said by an Aunt of mine) or 3) have been told that "he's a nice guy, its really good you could see beyond the surface."

I used to be more frustrated, anymore I don't give a shit.


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 10, 2009)

warwagon86 said:


> i dont think it happens so much here - i mean in the UK and Ireland - you find everyone here is very much into looks and what not.
> 
> I have lots of female friends but none of them would ever say wow hes cute or wow hes sexy because im a big guy. Im the ype of BHM who plays sport and i love to enjoy myself.
> 
> ...





Ok i got nosey and checked you out a bit and noticed you seem like a busy guy with a agenda to accomplish..so maybe you just don't notice it. or you have yet to run across an energy strong enough for you to awaken you sexual side.


----------



## kinkykitten (Mar 11, 2009)

I think it can be an issue either way...


----------



## warwagon86 (Mar 12, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> Ok i got nosey and checked you out a bit and noticed you seem like a busy guy with a agenda to accomplish..so maybe you just don't notice it. or you have yet to run across an energy strong enough for you to awaken you sexual side.



i will be fair and honest. I had my heart broke not too long ago and i tried to move on and started to. then she came crawling back when things were not going well at home and she needed someone.

I made the mistake of doing it and now had to suffer the consequences again and thus made myself more determined to get where i want to be in life. Since i was 11 i said to my mother i was moving to america and i still intend to do so.

I agree tho Chicken that i may have missed things but sometimes i do find it hard to read situations. I am going to try to change that tho


----------



## Hawkeyed (Mar 12, 2009)

It can be an issue either way, but I think men catch more flak for dating larger women than vice versa just because our friends/family are a lot more blunt and unforgiving with us.


----------



## Carl1h (Mar 12, 2009)

Hawkeyed said:


> It can be an issue either way, but I think men catch more flak for dating larger women than vice versa just because our friends/family are a lot more blunt and unforgiving with us.



You mean fat men dating fat women? Or skinny men dating fat women? Are you comparing that to fat or thin men dating skinny women as your opposite, or what?

Because, as a fat man, I have never caught any flak for dating a fat woman. It seems expected most times. In fact if I am with a fat woman in public people often assume we are married or dating (and having people assume that your sister is your wife just never gets any less creepy).


----------



## Hawkeyed (Mar 12, 2009)

As a fat guy I even get flak for being attracted to a girl if she's large. There's a lot of negative stigma placed on a guy who's attracted to larger women for whatever reason. I don't really know if it's the same way for women but it doesn't seem to be nearly as rough as it is to guys.


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 12, 2009)

It is the same way for women from where i am from.


----------



## olwen (Mar 12, 2009)

Melian said:


> Not quite...again, this is just personal experience, but I always used to feel like the hot fat guys weren't paying attention, or something. I mean, if there was a room full of skinny guys and I'd accidentally sound like I was interested in one of them, he'd be asking me out in 5 minutes. The fat guys...not so much. I'd even go as far as to say they would rather I didn't exist, for the most part.
> 
> And the ones I actually dated...I had to basically throw myself at them. I'm willing to do that occasionally, but would prefer to be more subtle, you know?
> 
> /aside



So here's another thing that fat men and fat women have in common: Sometimes if a fat person doesn't get a *very clear* signal that someone is interested they won't let on that they might be interested for fear of getting shot down, so they just act like they don't care. I've had fat female friends who would tell you point blank - "I ain't hittin on nobody. Nobody's rejecting me. If they're interested they'll let me know and I'll tell them if I interested in them so I can do the rejecting." 

Some fat people tho are so un-used to getting hit on that they really wouldn't notice if it was happening and you would have to bonk them on the head to get their attention. Or if you got their attention they'd be so shocked they'd panic and question your motives or just plain panic. If my cousin thought someone was interested in her she'd grab my hand kinda panicky and ask "Omigodomigodomigod, whatdoIdo, whatdoIdo?" 

That miscommunication makes you walk away thinking either what the hell is wrong with me that he didn't notice, or what the hell is wrong with him that he didn't notice. 

Guys notice the girls they are interested in, it's just some fat guys really won't say anything, and neither will fat women for that matter. 

As for the OPs question, I don't know which side would have it better. I'd think it would be easier for a skinny woman + big man, but I guess that really would depend on how big he is. Over a certain weight it would probably be more of an issue for people. 

Now that I think about it, I never got any negative comments from people when I dated a BHM in college and we were the same size. The only negative comments I got came from him. His mother liked talking to me over the phone and she knew I was big and she really wanted to meet me, but he didn't want us to meet. I guess if you are both the same size no one really cares.


----------



## olwen (Mar 12, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> I find it interesting how this translates to different areas of people's country's etc.
> 
> Vancouver is VERY health conscious and women are scrutinized. I think it's the Yoga capital of the world as well. It seems like people are more easy going in the Southern US. Is that true?



I think that is certainly true. Mississippi is the fattest state. Somebody's gotta be dating somebody down there. LOL 

I dunno, but I also suspect it's kind of a cultural thing too, like sometimes with black folks livin in the south, you go to someone's house and they wanna ply you with food and tell you you don't have enough meat on your bones even if you do. No matter how often you see them they'll tell you you're not eating enough, but then conversely they'll all say "oh you look like you've lost some weight" if you're fat even if you haven't. 

Same in Dominican culture. You go to someone's house and they want to feed you even if you aren't hungry. If you say no thanks then it's like they either assume you are sick and if not it's kind of insulting not to eat it. And again if people think you are too thin they'll say you need some meat on your bones. 

I think with both cultures part of the reason for all that is because for so long we all lived an existence where we didn't have enough food, so the cultural significance of food might take more prominence than other parts of the culture. I'd suspect that might be true for italians too.


----------



## MasterShake (Mar 13, 2009)

warwagon86 said:


> Since i was 11 i said to my mother i was moving to america and i still intend to do so.


I've always wanted to move to the UK - wanna switch? 

Regarding the topic, I've always heard that male "chubby chasers" are more accepted than FFAs, in general.

I have to say that I'm grateful to hear so many of you have encountered the same stupidity amongst both friends and strangers regarding our "place" in the dating hierarchy.

Although, I haven't seen it mentioned, but I'm often told I should look into Christian girls (apparently it takes the Blood of Christ to look past a fat man's hideous body).

Because, of course, randomly showing up at churches to cruise for women seems like such a brilliant idea.... :doh:


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 13, 2009)

lol...I told an friend that he shouldn't look for women in bars but should look at churches instead because they are like a big hen house. The funny thing is he was practically a agnostic and liked bars, but he found a wife shortly after. He got a better job and I haven't heard from him since. However, he didn't meet her at a church. He met her while we were in training for a new program, but she was LDS(Mormon). She looked like a Christian version of one of the girls from "Rock of Love" on Vh1..the red head.

I lose all my guy friends to marriage. I feel like tinker bell losing all my peter pans.


----------



## warwagon86 (Mar 13, 2009)

MasterShake said:


> I've always wanted to move to the UK - wanna switch?



haha gladly


----------

